# outlook express and windows 8.1



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

I had been running outlook express on a Windows xp computer. It's ready to die so I got a new computer with windows 8.1. The new office edition that came with the new computer will not run outlook express. 

Is it possible to take my old discs and load outlook express on the new computer? The new windows is 64 bit and I think the xp is not. 

I'm looking for email suggestions or a way to get outlook express on the new computer. I don't have outlook so that's not an option.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Outlook Express hasn't been around for some time. Windows 8.x has a simple mail client but you would have to purchase a full version of Outlook to get back something like you have been used to. Fortunately, there are less expensive, even free, alternatives. This article covers the issue.

Windows 8 Outlook Express: What Has Happened?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd go with Thunderbird. As you see the screen looks familiar.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

to specifically answer your question, as far as I know there is not a way to use an old disk and install outlook express. I just spent some time online to see if there was even a way to do it and could not find anything. One thing to note. If you find a way, consider it is an old program that is no longer updated. There could be security issues with it. There are plenty of good alternatives, Mozilla Thunderbird and Eudora comes to mind. 

Personally I do not use any. I have all of my email accounts forward email to one account and that is the one I regularly check online. This way I have backups and I do not have to worry about losing my email and contacts through some sort of computer problems. In addition, I am able to check my email no matter what computer or device I am on.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It should be possible to run XP in the Windows 8 environment, thus allowing you to continue using old programs that are not compatible with the newer version.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Panther063 said:


> It should be possible to run XP in the Windows 8 environment, thus allowing you to continue using old programs that are not compatible with the newer version.


Unlike Windows 7 Premium editions, XP mode isn't included in Windows 8. There are 3rd party apps that simulate it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The new office edition that came with the new computer will not run outlook express.


*O*utlook *E*xpress has been abandoned from Microsoft for many years now. The last OS that included it was Windows XP. Microsoft has moved onto Windows Live Mail, and now *Outlook.com.* 
If you are talking about *Microsoft Office 2010* or *2013*, you can import *O*utlook *E*xpress files into *Microsoft Outlook 2010 *or *2013;* this should help you: Moving from Outlook Express to Outlook - Slipstick Systems


----------

